# Mein armer Koi



## Andykoi (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo
gestern ist einer meiner größten und schönsten koi gestorben mein Hi Showa. Er hat längere Tage nichts mehr gefressen und als ich das bemerkte versuchte ich auch ihn  rauszufischen aber leider ging das nicht war noch zu schnell.Einige Tage später lag der Koi bewegungslos am Teichrand.
Ich holte ihn raus und sah ihn mir sehr sehr genau an.
Ich hab gesehen das ein Grossteil seiner Heckflosse verschwunden war und das er an den Seiten angefressen war !!!
Da ich filtere seh ich tief in den Teich und konnte ausschließen dass das ein Raubfisch war .
Ich hab ja nur Kois im Teich!!
Vielleicht sind das irgendwelche Bakterien oder irgendwas anderes .Die Wunden an der Seite waren bis zum Fleisch offen und bisschen weißlich.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
danke!!!


----------



## Joachim (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mein armer Koi*

Mein Beileid. Könnte es nicht auch ne Katze gewesen sein ... ?)


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mein armer Koi*

Hallo, 

schau`dir bitte alle anderen Fische genauestens an, ob noch einer schadhafte Stellen hat. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Andykoi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mein armer Koi*

Hi
nein eine katze kommt da sehr schlecht ran kann ich ausschließen.
Ich hab eine kleine rote (sehr klein) Stelle bei meinen Butterflykoi(PLatinum-Ogon) entdeckt .
Ich gebe ihnen jetzt Futtertabletten die gegen Bakterien angehen.
Ist das ein bisschen voreilig??


----------



## rainthanner (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mein armer Koi*

einfach die Fische in nächster Zeit auf Rötungen u.s.w. gut beobachten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------

